# Substitute for ravel cord??



## tassiejan

Wondering if anyone knows a substitute for Ravel cord. Cant buy any here in Oz.. Or if its here I don't know where. Hoping someone will have some input..Thanks..


----------



## Moira Palmer

This company - HKC Knitting - ship worldwide.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Knitting-/3103/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=ravel+cord#item51a7aac53a


----------



## dialknit

any smooth yarn like 4ply sable crepe or 4 ply smooth cotton will replace ravel cord perfectly


----------



## susieknitter

If you want something to use till you can get the real thing you could use a good yarn that wont snap easily, Crepe, Cotton maybe. You could also try a thick fishing line. Do you know any men that fish?


----------



## tpmcgoo2

dental floss will work too.


----------



## Weegie

I had some fishing line here and tried it before. Worked ok. It is very cheap to buy.


----------



## ValT

Crochet yarn as an alternative? Needs to be a little on the silky side because it needs to be able to be pulled through the through the stitches.

Val


----------



## franci6810

If you use dental floss, be careful when you take it off. It sometimes cuts the yarn. Much better to use thick fishing line or a cotton yarn.


----------



## tassiejan

Great idea's!. Thanks for all the replies.. Going to test a few and see how it goes. Have heaps of fishing line here. We go fishing often  So guess that will be the first one to test. Thanks again Jan.


----------



## bevhug

Hi, I use fishing line! It is much cheaper than ravel cord, comes in long lengths, that is 100+ yards, so you can cut as much as you need and is available at fishing tackle shops or hardware shops. The line is just as easy to remove from the knitting as ravel cord the only problem is it only comes in one colour - translucent which isn't really a problem.

I hope this helps.
Bev.


----------



## Laurelbee

I have used unpicked thread from flour bags. It is strong and slips out well. I have run it across a candle too. Just for fun I used the thread from teabags when making buttonholes. It is just the right size for each hole. At one time when I was knitting a lot I could see the potential for ravel cords in so many places. It is helpful to have coloured ones. xxx


----------



## JoyceinNC

In the Walmart's here, where there is crochet thread, there is a rayon thread that I use. It is a little thicker than most crochet threads, very slippery. When I cut a piece off, hold the cut end next to a candle flame and the ends will melt together, sealing the edge. Otherwise, it tends to un-twist itself. If I don't let a big ball form at the end of the length, it is very easy to pull out.

Fishing line is a good idea! Maybe use a thicker one? On my Bond, the plastic weighted hem would probably be more prone to be cut by fishing line than the yarn. I tore one piece of the hem while trying to get elastic thread out. (Elastic thread had come with the machine.)


----------



## Marge St Pete

OK What is ravel cord and when do you use it. Just put my machine up after 20 some odd years but do not remember "ravel cord"


----------



## ValT

Marge St Pete said:


> OK What is ravel cord and when do you use it. Just put my machine up after 20 some odd years but do not remember "ravel cord"


If you Google 'Ravel cord' you will find lots of information including a video showing how to cast on using it.

Val


----------



## ladyleopard3

If you have Omega Crochet Yarn, there are varying sizes and it is very strong. I have multiple colors.


----------



## Lynn-Philly

Marge St Pete said:


> OK What is ravel cord and when do you use it. Just put my machine up after 20 some odd years but do not remember "ravel cord"


It is used to knit a row between the wy (waste yarn) and the main yarn. It acts as a separater so the WY coul be easily removed.


----------



## Jaszy

tassiejan said:


> Wondering if anyone knows a substitute for Ravel cord. Cant buy any here in Oz.. Or if its here I don't know where. Hoping someone will have some input..Thanks..


I use twine that is used for flying kites. Got it at Wal-Mart years ago for around $1 and it works great. It is a twisted thin cord that will not break as it contains nylon or polyester. Certainly much cheaper than the ravel cord you buy and looks the same. And I have a lifetime supply!


----------



## Linda S

tassiejan said:


> Wondering if anyone knows a substitute for Ravel cord. Cant buy any here in Oz.. Or if its here I don't know where. Hoping someone will have some input..Thanks..


There is a cord called "gosling" that is usually found in upholstery or venetian blinds departments of stores. It comes in different weights and is just like ravel cord.


----------



## charliesrose

I'm new to machine knitting...waiting for a new sponge bar and then I will be on my way!!! Can't wait. I sure learned a lot here today. KP...my daily dose. ;-)


----------



## bshook

nylon cord like the cord on blinds


----------



## GLG

I have used crochet thread, works well and I can use a color to be able to see it better. Try it, you may like it.

GLG


----------



## randiejg

Some knitters on my Yahoo! groups for Machine Knitting swear by Omega thread in balls (lasts forever). I've never bought it myself (yet), but look for the type that is slick, rather than like standard crochet cotton.


----------



## gcossairt

I use crochet cotton. Works well for me.


----------



## mrs.j

Hiya I have used lengths of crepe yarn for many years. happy knitting. maryj


----------



## kay fantom

Hi ,I use the cheap plumbing line. Its really good and I got loads of it on a reel for a pound !!


----------



## Peanut Tinker

I have used fishing line-but not the nylon stuff-what I used was a black cord that is much more flexible but slippery and won't cut like the nylon translucent cord. I can't remember what it was called and cannot access it right now but I am sure you can find it in any fishing gear. I think I got a flat spool of 2-300 yards for about $5- that was a while ago and I have used many different lengths and there is still lots on the spool . Also- if knots form, they don't tighten- just like ravel cord,easy to undo!


----------



## Celt Knitter

Mercerized cotton crocheting yarn, fishing line, and you can sometimes get the type of cord that is used in venetian blinds from a fabric shop. I made roman blinds from it and used the rest as ravel cord.


tassiejan said:


> Wondering if anyone knows a substitute for Ravel cord. Cant buy any here in Oz.. Or if its here I don't know where. Hoping someone will have some input..Thanks..


----------



## MarciasKnitting

Rayon cord (ravel cord) is used in the cords for window blinds, pleated shades and Roman shades.
The Japanes also have a craft that uses colored cord that is punched through linen to make pictures.. called Bunka.. one company is Kao Brand...it is fund to use cause of the number of colors.... not just white!


----------



## ladyhoffer

I use the number 10 size crochet thread, it is just about the same size as the ravel cord and it won't cut your yarn like dental floss can and it pulls out easily. It comes in big rolls to so you won't run out fast.


----------



## evesch

tassiejan said:


> Wondering if anyone knows a substitute for Ravel cord. Cant buy any here in Oz.. Or if its here I don't know where. Hoping someone will have some input..Thanks..


Nylon syne cording or carpenter's twine at hardware stores.


----------



## dec2057

Ravel cord can be a synthetic yarn that is slick and will slide easily. I bought an entire spool for $3 and will never use all that in my life time.



tassiejan said:


> Wondering if anyone knows a substitute for Ravel cord. Cant buy any here in Oz.. Or if its here I don't know where. Hoping someone will have some input..Thanks..


----------



## janijane

quick question-what is a ravel cord used for? I will profile myself at a later date


----------



## Entity

Lynn-Philly said:


> Marge St Pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK What is ravel cord and when do you use it. Just put my machine up after 20 some odd years but do not remember "ravel cord"
> 
> 
> 
> It is used to knit a row between the wy (waste yarn) and the main yarn. It acts as a separater so the WY coul be easily removed.
Click to expand...

To explain further, using waste yarn will allow holding the stitches open. Machine knitting is directional.

When _casting-on_ with waste yarn, if you switch over to the main yarn right off, you won't be able to unravel or remove the waste yarn easily. By using the ravel cord to knit 1 row in between the waste yarn and main yard, you'd be able to pull it off easily and separate the 2 pieces later on.

However, you won't be needing the ravel cord at _bind-off_ if you want to keep the stitches opened. You simply remove the main yarn and right off use waste yarn to knit a few rows. Cut off the waste yarn without binding off so later, it can be unraveled easily.


----------

